# Sin City (Las Vegas) at Night Viewed from 8,800 feet Above



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2015)

Some aerial shots of Las Vegas, wonder what would happen if there was a major power outage there.   More pictures here:    http://www.amusingplanet.com/2015/02/las-vegas-at-night-from-8799-feet.html


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2015)

OMG!!!! Who pays for all that electricity??....amazing pictures SB


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks SB, that's my new desktop photo.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> OMG!!!! Who pays for all that electricity??....amazing pictures SB



A little thing called gambling.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2015)

Did you click on the link Jim?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2015)

yes but people who live there must surely have to pay high bills as well...no?


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Amazing picture...amazing city.


----------



## jujube (Feb 14, 2015)

Without the (relatively) cheap electricity generated by the Hoover Dam, Las Vegas as we know it could not exist.


----------



## oldman (Feb 15, 2015)

As a pilot, I loved flying into McCarran Airport. Everyone was so happy and when they exited the aircraft they were all smiling. Leaving Vegas was a different story. Yes, it is beautiful at night like flying into any city is. I have been told by the international pilots that nothing beats flying into Paris at Christmas time.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 15, 2015)

WE have a jigsaw puzzle with that same view.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 15, 2015)

I used to like visiting and gambling there.  You see every imaginable human situation.  It's all lights, plastic, steel and glass.  Everything is an illusion.  I actually like driving down the strip. There are places to avoid and places you need to visit.  On one visit right at the height of the economic crises I drove through No. Vegas.  Houses, new construction and businesses were boarded up.  My only hope was *NOT *to break down, chain link fences put up to keep vandals out and blowing garbage in, it was a depressing sight.  

You could buy a 1 bdrm condo for under $8000 but no one in their right mind wanted to share it with the multitude of homeless squatters.  Crime was and is everywhere.  The parking garages downtown have razor wire on top of the chain link fences.  Wandering off Fremont street is akin to a suicide mission.  Prostitutes, beggars and pick pockets were more plentiful than tourists.  Their personal belongings were carried in a plastic Walmart bag.  I never visit that area anymore.  During those times I would visit and a month later I would get an offer from a major casino/hotel for 2 free nights plus $50 credit towards meals, that has changed.  

Time marches on, Las Vegas changes daily.  A new building going up and one coming down, the skyline is scattered with cranes.  Entering the valley from the north or south at night is an awesome sight, it's like they covered the valley with a blanket of lights.  I'm good for 2 days, 3 nights only.  I had thoughts of making it my winter quarters after retirement, then realization set in and I knew my money couldn't last the month out.  It's like a carnival and after getting away your only thought is to get a hot shower and get back to reality.


----------

